# Napanee This Sunday



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

This will be the first of six shoots for the Seaway Challenge

Tinker


----------



## bucklucky (Dec 18, 2008)

What time is the registration for the tournament? Is it random or a shotgun start?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Where is this ????*

Address please for map quest???


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Great shoot...Hope we get good weather.
A number of us are coming down for it.
Hey Tinker is that a new BowTech I see you with?


----------



## pumpjockey (Feb 23, 2009)

Just wondering if you can shoot, without entering the seaway challenge.
also the registration time. Hope the weather will be great.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Anyone can shoot, you don't need to register for the seaway Challenge.

Don't have the address, but it is at the Napanee Fish & Game Club located near the Richmond landfill...


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Here's a map to the Napanee Rod and Gun club everyone.

http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Napanee+Rod+and+Gun+Club&sll=49.891235,-97.15369&sspn=27.039912,71.455078&ie=UTF8&ll=44.28085,-77.034073&spn=0.116998,0.279121&z=12&iwloc=A


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Napanee has traditionally been a shotgun start but I'll find out for sure tonight and post an update.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

GWN_Nuge said:


> Napanee has traditionally been a shotgun start but I'll find out for sure tonight and post an update.


I talked to Mike last night and Sundays shoot is a random start this time around. Doors are open between 8AM and 10AM.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Thanks Nuge*

like nuge said

Bye the Way its someones birthday today

Tinker


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*napanee shoot*

:mg:.Whos birthday is it tinker?:teeth:
It wouldnt be Mr Nuges would it?,,,Shall i sing to him or get him a strip a gram?

HMMMMMM....naked me wouldnt be the best present for him...LOL ukey:

Oh ya...weather for Sunday is supposed to be grear..i asked the Bowtech god...LOL

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*rule format*

what rule format, ibo or fca and what classes, thanks so we know how to set up equipment thanks again


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

The Seaway Challenge will be using the IBO rules for classes and equipment. For those that have a copy of the OAA there is an ad on page 36.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Yup another year older and none the wiser:shade:



3--d said:


> :mg:.Whos birthday is it tinker?:teeth:
> It wouldnt be Mr Nuges would it?,,,Shall i sing to him or get him a strip a gram?
> 
> HMMMMMM....naked me wouldnt be the best present for him...LOL ukey:
> ...


I'll pass on that Andy The cupcake with the little bunny shortbread on top was quite enough ya crazy bugger!


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

*first outdoor!*

can't wait...lookin forward to it!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Bring your rubber boots ladies and gentlemen. I stopped by the course today and it's very wet. We got a pile of rain yesterday. See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Louis19 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey guys 
I wont be making it tomorow  wish i could but ill be there at the next one I cant wait for next one . Im giving you guys a chance this weekend hahahaha but really it will be a fun. Have a blast guys, good shooting and Good Luck!!!
ill cya tuesday night

Louis


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I think we are coming up from the east.:darkbeer:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Excellent! Thanks for the support Dan and crew!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I'd just like to give a big thanks to the organizers and volunteers... excellent job everyone! I'd also like to say thanks to all that attended. We had 141 participants today, 120 of which are signed up for the Seaway Challenge for 2009. This is approximately a 20% increase over last year and people still have some time to register.

For those that haven't heard of the Seaway Challenge it is a friendly tournament that is comprised of six shoots, each shoot is at a different club in south-eastern Ontario. You must attend a minimum of three shoots and your top three scores are accumulated which is your final tournament score. There are great prizes to be had not to mention bragging rights for the year if you place in the final

Every year attendance has grown for this event and it's great to see both familiar and new faces out... from the looks of it 3D is thriving quite nicely as of late so let's keep the trend moving! Thanks for all the support and shoot 'em straight (unlike myself today)

Cheers,


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*scores nuge*

will the scores be posted asap so we know what to strive for thanks ted and can you post a link because you know what my computer skills are like... lol lol


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> will the scores be posted asap so we know what to strive for thanks ted and can you post a link because you know what my computer skills are like... lol lol


Hi Ted,

I'll find out tomorrow night from Mike where the scores are being posted. I don't know if they are being made available online or if they're just posted at each shoot. If they are online I'll post the link.

I personally don't have anything to do with the getting the challenge set up, etc. which is why I'm not 100% sure where the scores will be posted. I just try to help out where and when I can in general.

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

http://www.seawaychallenge.bravehost.com/index.html

This is the link to last years results. Odds are that Kevin will be updating this site within a few days or so to reflect 2009. Mikey will know! He knows everything:laser::bounce:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*thanks guys*

thanks and will look up in a few days to see if posted...


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd like to thank the organisers and volunteers for hosting a wonderful tournament. The weather was great but there were record breaking rains on Friday that made a quagmire out of the bush portion of the course. Man that stuff was the ooze from hell. I still have visions of that poor woman in the borrowed size 15 boots falling in to that muck. Wonderful start to the Seaway and looking forward to the next five legs.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Kingston is on the 19th (2nd leg)*

FYI

Thanks to all for an enjoyable time and for the laughs

Nuge better luck next time

Tinker


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*1st leg*

Well done Napanee great day ,except for all that brown muck we had :darkbeer:


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Great job as always folks.
After a long winter it was so nice to get outdoors mud or not.
Also good to see the number of archers were up.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*scores*

any scores posted yet??????


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> any scores posted yet??????


Just checked the website scores have not been updated as of yet


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*well*

well any scores posted yet.. ?????????


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*scores are comming*

I've talk with some of the people in charge of this event and i will post the scores here on AT in a new thread called Seaway Challenge here in the canadian fourms over the next few days.


Thanks 
Tinker


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks tinker hope to make Kingston as I`m way to old to play in the mud and cold lol lol lol plus when you are this short then the mud is up to my waist .. :darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*mud mud and more mud*

when your that tall your twig and berries may get cool

LOL


Kingston should be Fun

Tinker


----------

